# Removal of cartilage tag (CPT?)



## CynthiaT (Jan 14, 2009)

I am trying to find the cpt to code for the removal of *cartilage* tags (not skin tags).  

The cartilage tags (or bumps) are in the preauricular area.

Thanks, in advance, for any help!


----------



## mbort (Jan 16, 2009)

look at the excision of benign lesion codes


----------



## docndent (Jan 22, 2009)

My doctor just did this on an infant and we used 69399 and sent the operative report.  Good luck!


----------



## codedog (Mar 20, 2012)

doc office wanted rto use 11442  but know saying to use 69110 , is this right ?


----------



## eriley1106 (Feb 17, 2014)

Did you ever get a CPT code for this? I have one and don't know what to use! Thanks


----------



## Kelly_Josephine (Sep 23, 2016)

I bumped this same query in two other forums - I am trying to get to the bottom of this, does anyone have a source to confirm they way to go here?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 9, 2017)

*Excision of benign lesion*

We use excision of benign lesion and layered closure, as appropriate/documented.



F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

